# Can anyone relate to this or have I totally lost it???



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm struggling to put this into words and don't know if the obsessive nature of my mind that is making me think like this but here goes....

I'm looking around me at people like I've never seen people before, I look at my body like I've never lived in it before - concepts such as talking, language and thinking all seem bizarre and all I can feel right now is confusion......it's like everything I look at or hear - I'm thinking - do I understand what I'm seeing / hearing, how does that work?, what does it mean? I'm 33 and have been around people all my life so why now do people seem unfamilier and strange??

This is freaking me out and I have visions of myself anding up in a mental asylum - my mind is doing sumersaults....help!!

I've had DP for months now and this just seems to be another part of how it is affecting me - can anyone relate to this??


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

This is very common with DPDR. I have the same odd thoughts and feelings alot. I've noticed it always gets worse before it gets better for me.


----------



## OptimisticGirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, that's crazy that's alomost exactly how I feel. But yeah you're definately not alone!!


----------



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - good to know I'm not alone - feel like I am stuck in a living hell right now.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

The only good thing about it is that even if you think things like talking and moving are weird, unfamiliar and confusing, they're still within your ability to do. I used to get like that quite a lot but I reasoned to myself that even though they seem confusing to me I can still do them. After a few weeks/months of this reasoning I stopped thinking about it and it ceased to be strange.


----------



## savana (Nov 17, 2010)

yep thats excatly how i feel, plus some other crazy shit lol.
but, ive learned with having this that there are some things that help the pain ease! i dont know if this is for everyone, but for me it helps. (very very VERY little buut hey its something right.?)
-Having a deep converstation with someone else.
-Cleaning
-Reading
-Watching TV
-Excerise
-Sleeping
-Not being alone!
-Not speadning all day on websites about dp

Again i dont know if this will help, and some of you im sure already do these to keep your mind off of it. Basically, dont obbesses of it. I have OCD so its very hard not to spend all day shaking and crying, but I still have a long life in front of me, and I do my best to think of my life better in the future. Its scary thinking that this will take years to go away, but hey some people get rid of it in months. It will go away once you stop fearing and obessing. All of you are always in my prayers, I wish you luck.


----------



## BlackParasol (Nov 25, 2010)

I can relate completely, and I think it's one of the worst things about DP - seeing those you love and feeling like you don't recognize them.







But the user who posted above me is spot on with good ways to handle it/distract yourself from it.



savana said:


> -Not spending all day on websites about dp


I can especially vouch for this method!!


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I can relate, to the thoughts and the feeling of living hell, both. The constant stream of thoughts about pretty much everything my senses pick up is just insane, and with this weird, alien logic, or appearance of logic--"clearly, this person who's talking to me right now isn't real, for this bunch of reasons"--that seems so much more fine-tuned and automatic than the futile-seeming arguments that I have an identity, the world is real, and things like that. Hope yours gets better soon!


----------



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and the advice.....much appreciated.


----------

